

Exquisite Jobs - new exclusive hand curated job board  - templaedhel
http://exquisitejobs.com/

======
templaedhel
Clickable <http://exquisitejobs.com>

Hey guys, exquisitejobs is my most recent weekend project. It's my solution
the the crappy situation that is freelance job boards on the Internet.

To preempt all the "why another job board" comments, let me explain how I
think exquisitejobs is better.

Most freelance job boards have super low signal to noise ratios. Job posts are
mostly "build a Facebook plus groupon clone for $500" and most of the
applications are "we are super A++++++ firm. We have reviewed your project and
are ready to start immediately".

Recently <https://tinyproj.com/ launched>, and solved half that problem.
Tinyproj hand approved projects, then sent them out by email. The result was
quality projects being delivered to my email. This was great. However, I
applied to several projects, and all the responses were along the lines of "so
many people applied, please jump through hoop x,y and z to show interest."
Without filtering both jobs and applicants, the jobs quality increased, but
the application quality didn't, and overwhelmed employers.

By hand selecting jobs, and allowing freelancers in by invite only, we can
carefully balance the two, making sure employers aren't overwhelmed by low
quality applications, and that there are always interesting jobs for hackers.

We are in closed beta for a bit so that we can build up enough jobs and
freelancers to make sure we can have a productive launch for everyone. If you
are interested in hiring the best freelancers, or being presented with quality
hand selected jobs, sign up, mention your HN name, etc. as long as your
quality is decent, you'll probably be admitted.

Thanks.

~~~
Alex3917
So how do you differentiate between a really good plumbing installation job
and a bad plumbing installation job?

~~~
templaedhel
Things that would qualify a plumbing job as "good" or worth posting on the
board include

-Budget

-Expectations

-Timeframe

Having realistic expectations for each of those ensures an overall quality. As
if the pay and timeframe are too low, without lower expectations, the job has
less chance of being approved.

Other then that, we may look at how many plumbers are active on the board, as
compared to electricians and carpenters. If we need more plumbing jobs, we
will be more likely to admit good plumbing opportunities. Other factors play
in on a job by job basis.

------
synnik
I do think this is a better idea than the existing boards. But I won't use it
yet. I would be interested after it has traction --

1) As a hiring manager, I want a broad pool of talent to select from. That
pool does need whittling, but how do I know that your selections match my
specific needs?

2) As a developer, there is a ton of work out there. It is nice for you to
filter out the fluff, but the price to me is that my competition is stiffer.
If I'm so great that nobody can compete with me, I don't need this site in the
first place.

Again, great idea. But you have to execute on getting broad adoption before it
will truly be worth something.

------
tom_b
I am not sure a web-based job board is the ultimate answer to finding good
jobs or candidates.

I am coming around to the idea that what top hackers probably should do is
build small firms or consultancies where (in addition to the hackers) there
are a small number of "rainmakers" who have a full-time role finding
appropriate projects for the firm and hackers there-in.

Now, if only I was qualified to join such a place . . .

~~~
templaedhel
You may be right, but maybe a web based solution is an answer for those who
aren't qualified or ready to create such a firm.

If not, the lease we can do is provide a step up from the elance/odesk type
boards that exist now.

------
larrik
When I hear "job board" I think full-time positions or contract work. I don't
think "projects."

Something to consider.

~~~
templaedhel
What would you suggest as an alternative? I would like to convey the focus on
projects more, but "project board" doesn't have the same ring? Any
suggestions?

~~~
joshuacc
"Gigs" is a fairly common way to describe freelance projects.

~~~
templaedhel
"Gigs" is the word I was looking forward. Will update copy soon. Thanks.

------
davidw
Isn't "hand curated" sort of redundant? Isn't 'curated' a bit stale as a
buzzword already?

------
lukeholder
I misread this and thought this was a private Steve Jobs recruiting app.

